# Ability to change Stinger Transition audio track/channel + Monitor Audio



## BeyondModern (Aug 15, 2017)

Currently, the official stinger transition outputs audio through every single audio track, has no volume control, and no audio monitor capabilities. It would be helpful to have these so the source file for the transition wouldn't have to be directly re-edited and rendered to compensate for any volume adjustments. Keeping the audio separated would also just be helpful for anyone who might need the audio later, but ended up transitioning at a point where they're is talking, a song is playing, etc, making the audio slightly harder to work around.


----------



## ryslinkee (Aug 29, 2017)

I agree. I am currently doing sports broadcasts, and I want sounds on the transitions, but having the levels correct is very hard to do. I would really like to see this feature implemented.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 24, 2019)

Agreed.
Currently, they are a bit loud for me.  =(


----------



## OM26R (Apr 13, 2020)

Common! It's 2020 now =( We need this feature


----------



## Brian Life (Apr 27, 2020)

OM26R said:


> Common! It's 2020 now =( We need this feature



Yes we need this feature! Please


----------



## adjstreams (May 28, 2020)

+1 for me, had the same issue, created a recording with separate audio tracks for background music, voice, gameplay, alert sounds, etc. When I replay the video in Resolve, all tracks have the transition audio, which means more editing than might otherwise be needed. Any workarounds in the meantime?


----------



## MickJayPlays (Dec 22, 2020)

We seriously need this. Just a volume slider in the Properties for the stinger. Is it seriously *that* hard to implement? We're coming up on 4 YEARS of asking for this. I mean, something like this should be base functionality.


----------



## lelando (Apr 21, 2021)

Add me to this list of supporters.  Huzzah!


----------



## Quickmind (Jun 12, 2021)

I'll join the list! I was just looking this up as I'm trying to avoid redoing the video with lower volume. Editing stinger properties would be great. Loving OBS 27, though!


----------



## Lord Hepipud (Feb 24, 2022)

I would also love to be able to define, on which audio track the Stinger transition audio is written on :)


----------

